# ALL pictures!!!



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

so i love looking at everyones dogs. so this thread is for only pictures and comments on others dogs.. if you want to leave a comment, add a picture of your pup/dog as well! doesn't have to be a retriever, but i'm sure its preferred  i'll go first!


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

My Chessie.....On the Alabama opener.


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

RIP - RIM's Black Ice











/Paul


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I need some new ones.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

/Paul, thats your avatar isnt it? I understand, cool dog.


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Here is Jesse (dad) and Son KB's Snakey Jake


----------



## David Sours (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is a link to my young Chopper pup Dutch, he is 15 months old and this is one of his first goose retrives on an acutal hunt! 

http://www.southforkretrievers.com/100_5461.jpg

This picture of him is his first duck hunting retrieve, it sure is rewarding when all of the hard work starts to pay off.

http://www.southforkretrievers.com/Dutchsfirstduckhuntretrieve.jpg

David Sours


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

2tall said:


> /Paul, thats your avatar isnt it? I understand, cool dog.


 Yes. Ice was about 3-4 months old in the avatar standing in the Lolo river outside Missoula MT. He's about 2 in the pic. I miss that dog everyday....

/Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's Dbl Shot of Black Ice - Walker


















He's living/working for a duck club in Sacramento now....

/Paul


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

My choco on the opener for her first hunt. 










Upcoming 'Trip', now 6 mo. old.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Not much of a photographer.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's Double Scoop of Ice Queen - Scoop


















She's currently sneaking into my Scotch glass.....dangin Scoop get outa that...

/Paul


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

The only new ones that I have...

Introducing "Bones"
(FC AFC "Cruise" X FC "Maddee")
16 weeks old yesterday(B-day pictures LOL)
42lbs Going to be a big dog for a FT breeding. But so far would take a truck full like him.

Watching the mark...









Coming back from the mark...


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

pond river, 

thats a cool name for your nice lookin pup. Here's a couple of my lady: 

Doctorman's Water Lily.... Christmas get-up and First HT


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

At training this past fall:
Cora









My heart dog, Finn. He got me started in the HT game when he was 6 years old. Took to it like a duck to water 










Kathleen


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Left to right Roc, Chilly Dawg, and the Megster


----------



## TimMTP (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's my brood










L to R - Gunner, Anna, Oak, Pip, Ebony, and Drummer


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Ryan and Coach









Ryan and Coach after a Hunt









Star on a hunt









Coach's water entry









8 week old puppy retrieving a goose wing


----------



## shandon (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Harley caught retrieving...









Harley having fun...









Harley close up...


----------



## muddyriver (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's a pic of my girls!!

Emma on the left and Haley on the right!!!


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

Here are a few of my Boys
Angus 2yrs 
& my retired yellow boys Silas 12yrs & Asah 10yrs

























________
Vaporizer volcano


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

SHR Winnie









Winnie









SHR Lilly









Lilly









Coach









Bailey, Tory, and Emmy


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I've shared these before but here's some pictures of my Maxx (hopefully I'll get some new ones up soon):


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's pic of my girl in the "DOWN" position










William W


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Here is Jax











Here is Vizi 










Sorry I don't have an updated picture of Rosie yet . I'll get one sometime
________
Subaru world rally team


----------



## Leah (Aug 16, 2006)

Great thread! 

Here's a few of my Golden girl, Mandy...





















And Gale, a Chessie...


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

The big guy.....
Watching loons.








Enjoying the water.








First dove hunt.








Waiting....








Success!








My first dog Cindy and my first Golden, Barney.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Noodle


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Allie, my new project.


----------



## Dave_Quindt (Oct 22, 2003)

Doesn't have to be a retriever huh? These are for Lance in CO.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Wind River Triple 7 Trudie


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

Ok, can someone tell me how to upload a picture to this site?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Here's BIR's Princess Gracie - Grace










Here's BIR's Whiskey River's Flying Ice - Pete


















/Paul


----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Here are Hoss and Coach










Hoss in the Timber Last Year









My Newest Pup "Ms Kitty"









My all time favorite (I have nearly worn this one out posting it, but I do love it so!!)
Hoss and Pintail


----------



## jburn34 (May 12, 2006)

Man In Black "Cash"


----------



## jluther (Jul 18, 2005)

Zephyr at 11 years, Traveler at 11 months. Yes, they're playing. Zeph's sadly gone now.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Dave_Quindt said:


> Doesn't have to be a retriever huh? These are for Lance in CO.



Thanks Dave


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## 13space82 (Nov 27, 2007)

this is Jesse, my chessie. he is 2y/o and i just picked him up. hopefully i'll have him ready to go hunting in a couple months.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is my beast!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Frenchy said:


> Here is my beast!


When is your new puppy coming? Inquiring minds in Anchorage want to know!


----------



## Scrat (Nov 19, 2007)

Here's Tess at 7 weeks. My first pup to train all on my own.


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Here's "Gander"





Richard


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

This thread needs some more Goldens.
























Oh no! They must've fallen in!








Ooops! Another one falling in!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Good Day!








'nother good one!








Our best day ever.








BAD DOG!







Mom and two sons.








Pooped out!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Chelsea cooling off after a nice run









I think Phantom has something to say about that!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

Satin taking flight









Jake and Gman on point


----------



## thethunderboot (Apr 21, 2005)

frist senior pass and cheese burger









opening day of teal season


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Puppy Peake and veteran Kie:










Been a fun year watching the latest bundle of potential:










become a field partner:


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Churchill:


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

who started this thread? cuz it is awesome!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Where's The Ducks!
Copper ( Sired by Bear X Gret)


----------



## Laranie Labs (Apr 9, 2006)

From our Texas goose hunt a few weeks back. 

Kody









Larry


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Frenchy said:


> Here is my beast!


Beautiful color !


----------



## Oscar Chavez (Mar 1, 2003)

NIKON 4m










NIKON 4Years











BRAWNING 










Purdey









My golden DORA MIDAS TOUCH 










Luna and NIKON


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

More Goldens!








Blast








Decker








Zoom, Blast, Decker, Flick


----------



## mkeehn (Sep 24, 2007)

Picture of my 2 chessies Chili and Dutch


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Together Zeke and I have gone from this









To this




























We've come a long way


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Nice pics! Nice pup!


----------



## Gerda Smith (Mar 10, 2003)

A good cocker gone bad,better known as an American Water spaniel Wink


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

A few photos!


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

A few puppy pics and a few ribbons.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

One prize winnin' dog.


Golden accidentally falls in water, keeps good humor.


Brother Fisher and Sister Frankie


--Anney


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

DuckTruk said:


> Here are Hoss and Coach


Truk, braque du Bourbonnais?

MG


----------



## bmontang (Feb 7, 2006)

My Alle


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Cookie


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

More old ones of Otter.I really need to get some new ones.


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are some pics of my kids.......

Hannah....pheasant hunt last fall.










Pepper, Gabby, and Hannah ( left to right).


----------



## Janet Kimbrough (Aug 14, 2003)

This is HRCH UH MAK's Windjammers High Tide SH "Schooner" 11/5/95 - 11/25/2007










This is HRCH UH High Praise Dark Chocolat With Nuts "Wagars"










And this is Gator Pts Death By Chocolate "Diggs"










Janet


----------



## splashdownoutfitters (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

Dead on crackerd.......All the way from Idaho.....


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

training with Star









and with Sage









Star posing with Healey









Sage in holding blind









Sage


----------



## yredell (Feb 18, 2007)

GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux MH X Bayou Segnette's Pretty Cher (GRHRCH Gator Point's Magnum Gentle Ben MH QAA) 13 puppies born last Summer.


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

Reload after a successful Swan Hunt in NC.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

yredell said:


> GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux MH X Bayou Segnette's Pretty Cher (GRHRCH Gator Point's Magnum Gentle Ben MH QAA) 13 puppies born last Summer.


*13 of them!!! Did I count right? Holy flipping cow!!!!:shock: Bet you were busy!*


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## DuckTruk (May 18, 2005)

I just took this one yesterday....This is Tuck


----------



## yredell (Feb 18, 2007)

This Lab puppy is 7 weeks old and weighs 3 lbs, a true runt. He had to be separated from his siblings when wearing a brace to strengthen his leg muscles. My 2 year old Granddaughter loved to keep him company.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

1st one - Tory with Rooster
2nd - Nikki
3rd - Andi and Ryan


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

OK to post videos? Otter. Workout video. (playing on a treadmill)
http://s161.photobucket.com/albums/t231/trackerlab/?action=view&current=MVI_7557.flv


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is me and Maxx freezing our butts off during a resent Illinois duck hunt. Was getting lined up for a blind retrieve of a flyer.....








Here are a few of my Maxx's kids............EXCEPT the Chocolate one....that's my wife's dog.....


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

Jersey mud and a limit of GWT.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Blue!


Fairbanks Provincial Park, Sudbury Ontario FT weekend


















Last Fall


----------



## Trevor (Nov 10, 2005)

Grace with her dad some might have seen him before Cane with Jimmie D.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's my youngest at five months. His two year old sister (Daisy previous litter) is in the avatar. 

*"Gunny"*


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Winter training pics..
________
MY WEBCAMS HOOKUP


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Here is a pic of my Yella Dog "Rosie"









________
HOW TO ROLL BLUNTS


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

This is my lil chocolate girl Roseau. She was bought out the newspaper for $200 for a hunting dog. She's a HRCH/MH/QAA. 









Shot at 2006-01-29


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Bunky & Levi & The Thanksgiving Surprise.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Dedeye:

Those puppies are very cute. Getting Big too!! 

Paula


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's one of my youngster Vixen from this mornings excursion.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Well here is my main MoFo, meat dog "Jackson"- at 10 weeks









@12 months









@ 3 years- Got geese?


----------



## Kirsty Gray (Jan 21, 2007)

What great pictures! I love looking at everyone's beautiful dogs :-D

This is my "Pepper" - 12 months old FCR dog and the love of my life!


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Here is the little high rolling Wonder dog "Cricket"

@10 weeks









@7months









@14 months just prior to her HR title









@17 months after her fist finished pass


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Blue, Sunny and Hannah


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Mr. Finn in September of 2007.

M


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

This is FC Honor, JH










This is Gavel, QAA











This is HRCH Kirby, SH










That's Half the group......


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

MPR UH HRCH Kwick Taffey MH 

*"before"*










*"after"*


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

This is our 19 month old chocolate Lab, Nushagak (or "Noosh" as we call him). No titles yet, but I'm considering trying some hunt tests next summer. His dad is a MH, so I think he's got the potential ...


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

*WR North Star's Deuce of Diamonds 

aka...."Deuce"

*Testing....









and Hunting....


----------



## talingr (Feb 4, 2006)

Merry Christmas! L to R: Rukus (9yr), Gadget (5yrs) and Zap (12yrs)


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

*Bigger and biggest Linda*


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my girl Dixie.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Taken a few hours ago. Our first Bull Can.

Bus at 17 months: (Littermate to Mike Tome's Duece shown above. FC Candlewoods' Meet Joe Black X Northstars Crown Jewel QAA)


----------



## Rob G (Dec 5, 2007)

View attachment 369

CPR Bearpoint's Top Gun


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a picture of my Muddy, Bellmarks Muddy Waters, taken earlier this year. His first goose. They are often on the ponds we train on and he just ignores them.

Tom


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

I've probably posted these before, but here's my Sadie...

At 10 weeks old:









In Baja (quail hunting):









In Montana:



























At home:


----------



## Danno (May 11, 2006)

Roxy's 1st Pheasant.
Taken this weekend.


----------

